# Unofficial Waterfest-18 Picture Dump.



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

Post any pictures you got over here :beer:


WF18 by MattMarques, on Flickr


WF18 by MattMarques, on Flickr


WF18 by MattMarques, on Flickr


WF18 by MattMarques, on Flickr


WF18 by MattMarques, on Flickr


WF18 by MattMarques, on Flickr


----------



## Edvis (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Edvis (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## NYJETTA95 (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## WhiteAudi (Jun 21, 2004)

I posted my photos on my facebook page.. 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.381930208527603.95106.121097564610870&type=1


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

These are just a few.










































































Last two were on the drive. Don't know whose MKIV Jetta but nice car and it sounded awesome.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

The first year i decide not to attend waterfest and apr/audi decides to break out the big guns. Nice pictures :beer:


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

ALL MK3s

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5769546-Waterfest-18-Englishtown-NJ-The-Mk3-Report.


----------



## Mike Kern Photography (Jul 23, 2012)

*Link to my Flickr*

Here's a link to my flickr account with all my photos. I'll be putting a lot more up there tomorrow because it's getting late hahaha

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikekernphotography/sets/72157630705941310/

Feel free to add me as a contact or to just add me on facebook.
https://www.facebook.com/mkernz22


----------



## Tk2g60 (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## clone (Feb 15, 2001)

The rest can be found here Blakhaus Flickr

:thumbup:ic:


----------



## pplcallmeryann (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the picture!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Looking for mine... 
Great photos so far

SGS3 production


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

a couple i snapped :beer:


----------



## Devinadidas15 (Jan 16, 2011)

bumpp! more pics is watz i wants


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

pplcallmeryann said:


> Thanks for the picture!


Anytime man :beer: one of my favorite cars of the day


----------



## blinks240sx (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## pplcallmeryann (Mar 20, 2010)

Even better, thank you.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

blinks240sx;78317033[IMG said:


> http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii194/blinks240sx/0722121355.jpg[/IMG]


Any idea where we can find the pictures of these shoots online? if i remember correctly the lady told me they were going to be put up on the vw website or something


----------



## pplcallmeryann (Mar 20, 2010)

ParkeR32 said:


> Any idea where we can find the pictures of these shoots online? if i remember correctly the lady told me they were going to be put up on the vw website or something


 If its like SoWo, its on a Volkswagen Blog, i cant remember exactly where, but google SoWo Volkswagen booth pictures, something should come up.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

pplcallmeryann said:


> If its like SoWo, its on a Volkswagen Blog, i cant remember exactly where, but google SoWo Volkswagen booth pictures, something should come up.


found it http://blogs.vw.com/enthusiast/gallery/ :thumbup: looks like they didnt add the waterfest pictures yet. thanks for the help dude:beer:


----------



## pplcallmeryann (Mar 20, 2010)

No problem man.


----------



## 2.w0owoo (Oct 25, 2011)

*Photos from Waterfest 18*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630716859868/


----------



## mnevets3769 (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## DownhillA4 (Apr 18, 2008)

Clone, thanks for the shot of my Red B6 A4. Sorry my dumbass ruined the picture.


----------



## Edvis (Jul 18, 2011)

Two more from the show. Click for higher res.


----------



## clone (Feb 15, 2001)

Downhilla4,

No doubt bro. How much you looking to get for it? That joint is clean as hell. I was the guy in the silver avant at the Wawa that gave you the thumbs up on the way out. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## clone (Feb 15, 2001)

@ mnevets Dope pics!


----------



## el_bobbo (Nov 13, 2001)

Here's my random pics (click pics for album):

Saturday:



Sunday:


----------



## DownhillA4 (Apr 18, 2008)

clone said:


> Downhilla4,
> 
> No doubt bro. How much you looking to get for it? That joint is clean as hell. I was the guy in the silver avant at the Wawa that gave you the thumbs up on the way out. :thumbup::beer:


Thanks for the compliment, I remember you! I'm having a real hard time parting with it since I know it's very rare to find a B6 A4 in the shape mine is, even though i've kept the modding to nothing more than OEM+.

I think now, my plan is just buy a Daily driver so I can stop using my A4 for daily commuting all year-round.


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

2.w0owoo said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630716859868/


 Nice pics


----------



## B_Dubs (Jul 31, 2012)

ic:


----------



## HoppinHoopty (Nov 20, 2012)

*Waterfest 18*

Nice 2 c another die hard corrado junkie:wave: & thanx 4 blue corrado pic 
Do u happen 2 have more?


----------



## 1ABrian (Sep 12, 2012)

great overall pics here.


----------



## Brendon77 (Jun 18, 2013)

hi Matt_Mkv! 
I like your post, thanks for sharing pics.


----------

